# What are PSP's like?



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Guys,

Just showing my complete lack of gaming knowledge again! What are PSP's like graphics wise and to play?

I already have a 360 for my driving games, but fancied a PSP for Gran Tourismo and the new F1 2009 game.

Are they no where near as good as the PS2/3? Can you play folk online with them?

Cheers,


----------

